# Photographe de mariage : sauvegarde de fichiers sur iCloud ?



## stonerking86 (3 Février 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 

En tant que photographe pro, je cherche une solution de back-up pour mes photos et j’envisage l’option iCloud (j’ai un budget limité et l’option NAS est trop chère pour moi)

Mes besoins : une fois les prises de vues effectuées j’ai toujours plusieurs copies entre les cartes mémoires et les disques durs mais j’aimerais me prémunir de scénarios catastrophe type cambriolage ou incendie avant la livraison au client (photos de mariage perdues = castration par la mariée). 

Donc en gros je n’ai pas besoin de sécuriser la totalité de mes images en permanence, seulement les shootings récents qui n’ont pas encore été envoyés au client. Pour les autres prestations déjà livrées un back-up sur un DD externe me suffit. J’ai regardé la formule iCloud 200 Go à 3€/mois doit pouvoir répondre à mes besoins. 

Scénario idéal : je continue à éditer depuis mon SSD pour un max de rapidité (j’utilise Lightroom), la copie se fait en parallèle et automatiquement sans interférer avec Lightroom. Et quand je change de shooting je change le dossier à synchroniser. Pensez-vous que cela est possible ? 

Merci par avance pour vos éclairements. 

Nico


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2022)

Adobe a bien un système de sauvegarde dans le cloud non ? Ça ne serait pas plus adapté ?

sinon, iCloud sauvegarde principalement les photos avec l’application photo et pas véritablement des dossiers.

autre solution, Amazon prime. Avec l’abonnement Prime tu as la sauvegarde sans limite de photos.

et enfin, tu as Dropbox qui me semble plus correspondre à tes besoins.

perso, j’ai les trois systèmes pour mes photos, Dropbox, prime et iCloud pour être certain de ne rien perdre.


----------



## Esteban-38 (3 Février 2022)

Il y a la solution Joomeo qui permet de partager avec les clients en mode privé et aussi de mettre les fichiers RAW (pour la sauvegarde). Le plus c'est que c'est français et que ça gère les dossiers. Par contre ils n'ont pas encore de solution de synchronisation. Apparemment ils bossent sur le sujet mais je ne sais pas quand ils comptent mettre ça en ligne.
C'est 45 € l'année pour 100 Go. Il y a des offres pro qui permettent de faire de la vente en ligne mais c'est plus cher, donc il faut en avoir vraiment l'utilité.


----------



## LaJague (3 Février 2022)

iCloud n’est pas j’e sauvegarde, on ne répétera jamais assez !

Un photographe pro qui doit avoir 2/3 boîtiers et 4/10 cailloux qui ne peut pas avoir de nas ou autre ….


----------



## edenpulse (3 Février 2022)

Il y a d'autres solutions qu'un NAS (qui peut tomber en panne, être volé etc...) une solution cloud reste une nécessité à mon sens, adjoint d'un ou 2 disques durs dédiés oui. 
Un service comme Dropbox ou Google Drive, ou Amazon sont des bonnes solutions.
Après c'est toujours la même chose, que valent ces données pour toi, et quel prix tu met dessus.


----------

